# 2006 Keystone Outback 28 Rsds - $15000



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

Family is getting too busy with baseball and cheer competitions. Here's hoping there's a family out there wanting to make memories like we did. Here's a link to my Cragslist ad. It's just SW of Houston, Texas. It's like new as it was only used about 15-20 times.

My link


----------

